# Cleaning unpainted blazer sugestions



## Riverdog (Mar 3, 2016)

It's time to clean the oxidation off my blazer hull. I'm looking for ideas and experiences others have had. My main concerns are the decals and trailer paint. I have used acid based cleaners on my pontoon boat with mixed results. They turned out with a milky look that I had to buff out. I currently have a bottle of Aluminex I bought last year. I am also looking at a product called bar keepers friend. Not really looking for a gloss finish, just want to return to the original look. All suggestions are appreciated. :wink:


----------



## Ozark River Runner (Mar 4, 2016)

This might not be what you were looking for but a buddy of mine has an unpainted 1752 Blazer and he uses the same stuff he uses to clean cars for his car business. He takes a buffer to his with just a generic buffing compound. You have to watch out for the decals just as you would on a car. My boat is painted and I had mine sand blasted before I painted it.


----------



## riverrat717 (Mar 4, 2016)

Barkeeper's Friend, is YOUR friend \/


----------



## Riverdog (Mar 4, 2016)

riverrat717 said:


> Barkeeper's Friend, is YOUR friend \/


I've read some good post on it. Do you know if it will harm the decals?


----------



## Riverdog (Mar 4, 2016)

Ozark River Runner said:


> This might not be what you were looking for but a buddy of mine has an unpainted 1752 Blazer and he uses the same stuff he uses to clean cars for his car business. He takes a buffer to his with just a generic buffing compound. You have to watch out for the decals just as you would on a car. My boat is painted and I had mine sand blasted before I painted it.


If I can't find something that will not harm my decals or trailer paint, that's what I'll probably do. I figure if I have to tape and cover everything off, I could probably buff it in the same time.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Mar 4, 2016)

If you polish it California Customs make a pretty good polishing compound called Purple polish and when you go to repolish make sure to get some aluminum deoxidizer from them. Cuts polishing time in half easy.


----------



## riverrat717 (Mar 4, 2016)

Riverdog said:


> riverrat717 said:
> 
> 
> > Barkeeper's Friend, is YOUR friend \/
> ...



I'm not sure. But if you put it on a rag, over your finger tip, you could clean around them, then wipe it down with a wet sponge. It's a mild acid to eat through the oxidation.


**after a lil research, I do see it will degrade vinyl, so its a little more acidic than I though. Wish I had some here, I'd do an experiment**


----------



## riverrat717 (Mar 4, 2016)

I do however, have Brasso, and an oxid alu razor knife!





Little on the finger tip and polish away.




After I polished over the sticker, I put a bit directly on and left it sit for a min.




Then wiped it all off


----------



## Riverdog (Mar 5, 2016)

riverrat717 said:


> I do however, have Brasso, and an oxid alu razor knife!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doesn't look as if the decal likes that stuff. I looked it up and found both brasso and barkeeprs friend use oxalic acid. Thanks for the experiment. =D>


----------



## Riverdog (Mar 5, 2016)

Lil' Blue Rude said:


> If you polish it California Customs make a pretty good polishing compound called Purple polish and when you go to repolish make sure to get some aluminum deoxidizer from them. Cuts polishing time in half easy.


[youtube]QpIzp5ftl78[/youtube]

That looks interesting. Wouldn't have to worry about splashing and dripping on everything. I found some on amazon and may give it a try. Thanks.


----------

